# Tubeman in Dubai



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing pics Tubey

What a strange place Dubai is.....its so much of what i hate, but there is somthing very impressive about it still.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

As always, Tubeman does an excellent job with the pics.

Beautiful snaps, hope you enjoyed yourself! I am going again to the UAE this summer.


----------



## lucknowii sky (Oct 29, 2006)

WOWO DUBAI ROCKKS,,,,,,,I WANT GO TO DUBAI.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Great insight there Tubes, I didn't know you went to Dubai


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

You have a real photo taking talent Tubeman! Extraordinary!!! Great display!

Did you see any locals there?


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

How hot is it really?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ I've heard that it's dry heat which is good...

But the sun is cancerous...


----------



## Lee (Jun 2, 2003)

It's not dry heat. It's more humid than the rain forest!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

macon4ever said:


> You have a real photo taking talent Tubeman! Extraordinary!!! Great display!
> 
> Did you see any locals there?


Thanks 

You see a few Arabs out shopping, but practically all the people you interact with seem to be non-Emiratis (e.g. Indian, Pakistani, Filipino etc). Our driver / guide for the dune bashing was a local Emirati though.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Lee said:


> How hot is it really?


January was beautiful... about 24C (70-something farenheit). The Summer is supposedly unbearable (well over 40C and very humid)... Probably not recommended!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Tubeman said:


> January was beautiful... about 24C (70-something farenheit). The Summer is supposedly unbearable (well over 40C and very humid)... Probably not recommended!


Yeah... the summer was hot for me, and Im a heat nut. It was about 43 when I went two years back,, but the air was SO thick, it was strangling. And not moist thick either.

But yeah, stunning snaps Tubey you seem to be quite the photographer.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Great photos, Tubeman!
kay:
I want to go to Dubai soon.
:yes:


----------



## avicenna (Oct 2, 2005)

wow Dubai seems ever more amazing! Very impressive pictures Tubeman, you certainly have a talent for it.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd like to play some tennis with Maria Sharapova on the roof of Burj Al Arab . Can that be arranged?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ First you have to arrange Sharapova, then think about booking the "roof" (more the helipad) of Burj Al Arab.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Isnt it kind of dangerous ?


----------

